# Are carnations and impatiens edible for Russian and DT?



## Carol S (May 12, 2011)

Hi:

I have read conflicting information about carnations and impatiens became safe to feed my tortoises. I don't want to plant them in their new enclosure unless I am certain they safe for them to eat. 

Thank you for any information. 

Carol S.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 12, 2011)

both are edible.


----------



## Carol S (May 14, 2011)

emysemys said:


> both are edible.



Thanks so much for the information. I will plant them in the enclosure on my next day off of work.

Carol


----------

